# 10 BEST FOOTBALL PREDICTIONS TODAY'S



## wawbet (Aug 5, 2022)

*SWITZERLAND: CHALLENGE LEAGUE

Thun vs Aarau BTTS YES ODD 1.40


BELGIUM: JUPILER PRO LEAGUE 
Clube Brugge vs Wargem  1FT  ODD 1.25*

*Click HERE FOR MORE PREDICTIONS*


----------

